# does any know how to make a die cutting machine for pouches?



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

does any1 know how to make one because i would like to die cut them to sell.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

What are your machining skills like and what tools do you have access to ?

It would be cheaper to have a die made for you and buy a commercial press.


----------



## Slingshots rule (Apr 5, 2011)

where could i get one


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Lucris have a nice model.

www.lucris.com.au


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a Lucris like in the picture above! Here in the USA they cost about $1600 and the pouch dies run about $90 to $130 each. You can make one out of a 5 ton or or larger bench press for about 300 to 500 dollars, but it is very slow to use and you still have the cost of the dies. -- Tex


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I would have thought you could make a better and faster one out of an arbor press but again like tex says you would need to source the dies still.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Unless it is a real big arbor press it will not work. My Lucris is 5 ton and it is a real strong press. I have a friend with a 3 ton arbor press that won't even come close to pushing my die through leather. We tried it with a small die before I bought the Lucris and it did not work. But like I said a 5 ton hydraulic press will work with modifications. The problem is the modifications cost money and it is still very slow compared to a swing arm press. -- Tex
http://www.acesteelruledies.com/diepress.html


----------

